# Welcome to all the festival goers!



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Oct 2007)

Hi all,

Just thought Id say a quick welcome to all those people that have joined us from the Festival of Fishkeeping in Portsmouth.  Was great to see you all at the show! If your new to the hobby, or just confused, weve all been there! Please look in the newly created Cookbook section if you would like some basic help, or add to any existing thread on the subject in question.

Enjoy.

Matt


----------



## Lucy (18 Oct 2007)

Hi, I'm one of those people!


----------



## Lozbug (18 Oct 2007)

me too!


----------



## Themuleous (18 Oct 2007)

Welcome to you both  good to have you on board.

Sam


----------



## Ivan (19 Oct 2007)

Not forgeting me.


----------



## Liz (19 Oct 2007)

and me


----------



## George Farmer (19 Oct 2007)

and me..


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Oct 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> and me..



Waaait a second... 

Welcome aboard festival goers   (And George )


----------

